
Multi-value slotmap experiment in JavaScript - dakom
https://github.com/dakom/slotmap
======
dakom
Whups! I had a mistake when I originally submitted - and thought it was a
failed experiment...

Fixed that up and now the slotmap is _much_ faster :)

Current benchmark has it beating a native-map based approach by 2x in a mock
real-world scenario

